# Which Tuner?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Korg Pitchblack or TC Electronics Polytune? Or do you favour another? Thanks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't tried the Korg PB.

I have a Polytune and I like it.
Good deal at a hundred bucks.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have had a Boss tuner for years and it does the trick.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't think I would, but after I tried one, I do like the Polytune. Excellent for quick tunings, easy to read meter on the floor, I think it works great.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I have a perfectly functional cheapo GFS pedal tuner, it is bright and well built, if a little slow. but for $30 bucks it does the trick, and it has a small footprint on my pedalboard.
I have owned or at least used pretty much all the popular tuners on the market (strobostomp, tu-2 and 3, planet waves, pb and the polytune among others) my favorite by far is a good old boss tu-2, it is fast, bright, built like a brick shithouse and won't break the bank if you find one used. If my current pedal gives up the ghost I'll hunt down one of those.

But of the 2 you've suggested, I like the polytune.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I like my Turbo Tuner!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been having good luck with my Snark tuner but when I'm plugged in I use my Boss GT10.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

+1 for TurboTuner!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I like my Pitchblack - easy to see in any light, and simplicity to use.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

turbo tuner if you have the pennies. korg pitchblack if you don't.

I didn't see a huge difference when I went from my pitch black to my turbo tuner to be honest. at first I preferred the Korg's display. Now I think I prefer the Turbo, but not by a large margin.

i find speedwise, they aren't far off.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I happen to have a Boss but I would recommend that you get one with a metronome built into it if you don't already have one. Then you have two tools in one for only a few extra bucks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a comparison I made of the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner, Korg Pitchblack and Boss TU-2. I've had all three but traded my Pitchblack for an SM57.  For me the best one is the Turbo Tuner. 

Accuracy:
Turbo Tuner is ±0.02 cents
 Pitchblack at ±1.0 cent
Boss TU-2 at ±3.0 cents

Strobe Tuning:
Turbo Tuner - True Stroboscope
 Pitchblack - Not Applicable
Boss TU-2 - Not Appicable

Alternate tunings and temperaments:
Turbo Tuner - Fully programmable
 Boss TU-2 - Not programmable
Pitchblack - No functionality

Footprint:
Turbo Tuner - 4.40" x 2.40" x 1.40" 
Pitchblack - 4.72" x 2.67" x 1.85" 
Boss TU-2 - 5.18" x 2.78" x 2.38" 
 
Price:
Pitchblack - $89.95
Boss TU-2 - $99.00
Turbo Tuner - $129.99
 
True Bypass:
Turbo Tuner - Yes
 Pitchblack - Yes
Boss TU-2 - No


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to add the TC Polytune in there too... lots of fans of this one.

Accuracy:
Turbo Tuner is ±0.02 cents
Polytune is ±0.5 cents
Pitchblack at ±1.0 cent
Boss TU-2 at ±3.0 cents

Strobe Tuning:
Turbo Tuner - True Stroboscope
Pitchblack - Not Applicable
Boss TU-2 - Not Appicable
Polytune - Not Applicable

Alternate tunings and temperaments:
Turbo Tuner - Fully programmable
Polytune - Not programmable?
Boss TU-2 - Not programmable
Pitchblack - No functionality

Footprint:
Turbo Tuner - 4.40" x 2.40" x 1.40" 
Pitchblack - 4.72" x 2.67" x 1.85" 
Polytune - 4.8" x 2.83" x 1.77
Boss TU-2 - 5.18" x 2.78" x 2.38" 

Price:
Pitchblack - $89.95
Polytune - $94.91
Boss TU-2 - $99.00
Turbo Tuner - $129.99

True Bypass:
Turbo Tuner - Yes
Pitchblack - Yes
Polytune - Yes
Boss TU-2 - No


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Snark SN1 Tuner

If price is important. I have 2 of these that I bought from this seller for around $15 all in. I use one on my acoustic and one on my Epi Les Paul and they work great. I also have a Boss TU-12H but I don't use it much.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Turbo Tuner.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Snark SN1 Tuner
> 
> If price is important. I have 2 of these that I bought from this seller for around $15 all in. I use one on my acoustic and one on my Epi Les Paul and they work great. I also have a Boss TU-12H but I don't use it much.


That's cheap, I almost paid $30 for mine.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd like to add, I also have the Snark and I got mine for $15. It's great to have around. Very handy and pretty accurate too.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...polytune here, but i never go anywhere without my intellitouch!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got a brand new TU-3 for $90 and it works much better than the tuner on my Nova System. Love it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got the Turbo Tuner and really dig it, though I want to get one of the Mini Polytunes when they come out in the interest of saving pedalboard real estate.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the Pitchblack + and I've had switch issues with mine. I plan on replacing it.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

zurn said:


> I like my Turbo Tuner!


Yep! The last tuner you'll ever want or need!


----------

